# Windows 8 help



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Need some help from anyone that understands computers. My lap top runs windows 8 and I generally operate from the start screen using the tiles to open programs etc I have found that the internet explorer you open from the start screen isn't the full version and has issues with lots of sites including this one - for instance it wont load emoticons etc. My question is how do I pin the full desktop version to the start screen? When I pin internet to start screen it just pins the 'light' version (for want of a better term) Can you pin the full version or does it have to be accessed via the desktop only? Any info gratefully received.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

There is no such thing as light and full version of IE. The one opened from start screen is the same as any other one opened anywhere.

First rule of computers: DO NOT USE INTERNET EXPLORER! It has compatibility issues with many websites and is also HIGHLY unsafe security-wise.

These issues of yours, have there been circumstances (different computer, different web browser, different windows version) in which they didn't occur ?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

gimli said:


> There is no such thing as light and full version of IE. The one opened from start screen is the same as any other one opened anywhere.
> 
> First rule of computers: DO NOT USE INTERNET EXPLORER! It has compatibility issues with many websites and is also HIGHLY unsafe security-wise.
> 
> These issues of yours, have there been circumstances (different computer, different web browser, different windows version) in which they didn't occur ?


 You mean other than the fact that windows 8 has a desktop version of IE as well as a separate touch-orientated metro version.

@graham1981 Is the versino you do not wish to use the versino with the URL bar and tabs etc at the bottom of the screen? Like this one










I've 8.1 on one of my machines, and i've got the desktop version of IE pinned to start without an issue. Just went into the programs list at the bottom of the start screen and looked for internet explorer.

Personally though, I don't use either as they suck imo. I just stick with chrome.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

hughlle said:


> You mean other than the fact that windows 8 has a desktop version of IE as well as a separate touch-orientated metro version.
> 
> @graham1981 Is the versino you do not wish to use the versino with the URL bar and tabs etc at the bottom of the screen? Like this one


 That's the one @hughlle, I don't want to use the metro version but rather the desktop version, but I don't seem to be able to pin a shortcut to the desktop version to the start screen, it just pins the metro version


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I think I remember that one... Seems like you just need to "Pin to Start" the correct version of Internet Explorer. If memory serves me right, this one above me was called Internet Explorer App or so. You should find the "normal" IE by going into Metro menu and then clicking that button in the lower left corner that says Show all apps or something like that. It's where you'll find everything you have installed, notepad, control panel, calendar, calculator, etc.


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Could this link help with your issue: http://www.oxfordsbsguy.com/2013/01/15/how-to-open-internet-explorer-10-in-desktop-mode-on-windows-8/

Unless you refer to web browser called Edge which is the latest offering from Microsoft and shares a very similar logo - which confused a lot of people. Thought I am not sure if that's available on Windows 8 (it should be Windows 10 featured web browser) - thought who knows Microsoft!

Internet Explorer used to be really bad, yes. Especially version 6 and 7 was terrible. But the recent stuff is half decent. I wouldn't go as far as saying it's "highly unsafe security-safe" but it has it's share in compatibility field.

You can (or even should) install Google Chrome instead or Mozilla Firefox - you will not have any issues with these browsers. Other browser are fine too, like Opera. In fact I am testing a new web browser called Vivaldi, which came out today in it's first stable version. Thought stick to Chrome or Firefox for now.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

gimli said:


> I think I remember that one... Seems like you just need to "Pin to Start" the correct version of Internet Explorer. If memory serves me right, this one above me was called Internet Explorer App or so. You should find the "normal" IE by going into Metro menu and then clicking that button in the lower left corner that says Show all apps or something like that. It's where you'll find everything you have installed, notepad, control panel, calendar, calculator, etc.


 Tried that gimli and it just pinned the metro version instead. I unpinned the metro version just to make sure, pinned internet explorer and the metro version had re-appeared :taz:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> That's the one @hughlle, I don't want to use the metro version but rather the desktop version, but I don't seem to be able to pin a shortcut to the desktop version to the start screen, it just pins the metro version


 Not sure what is going on on your device, but it is certainly doable. can you take a screenshot of the programs list and the icon you are trying to pin?


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Not sure what is going on on your device, but it is certainly doable. can you take a screenshot of the programs list and the icon you are trying to pin?


 I will try hughlle, might take me a while though!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

If it is the *Internet Explorer desktop version* shortcut that you want placed on the start screen, open C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer and right-click on iexplore. Select Create a shortcut to create one on the desktop. Rename it to whatever you want and then right-click it and select Pin to Start.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

If you are willing to let go of Windows apps that you will (hopefully) never use I can recommend downloading CCleaner portable version (requires no installation) as it has a special tab on the left called uninstall, and it allows you to uninstall much more than what windows will allow you just by pushing a button or two. You can try and uninstall the Internet Explorer app, it should not cause any issues.

You can also do as SBryantgb said.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> If it is the *Internet Explorer desktop version* shortcut that you want placed on the start screen, open C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer and right-click on iexplore. Select Create a shortcut to create one on the desktop. Rename it to whatever you want and then right-click it and select Pin to Start.


 Just tried that @SBryantgb clicked pin o start and nothing appears on start screen.

Heres some screen shots of what I have:









__
https://flic.kr/p/F7rVcB

This is the metro version I don't want to use, 









__
https://flic.kr/p/FBAy6U

This is the full version I do want to use from the start menu









__
https://flic.kr/p/FBAyBJ

These are the apps I have installed showing only the one Internet app









__
https://flic.kr/p/FTxjDL

This is what appears on my start screen









__
https://flic.kr/p/FZq9x5

And this is what appears on my desktop

Pinning the one on the desktop to the start screen just pins the one in the start screen shot which opens up the metro shot version one, I can not get the desktop version one to open from the start menu 


__
https://flic.kr/p/FZq9x5


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Just be done with the start screen and install stardock 8


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Just be done with the start screen and install stardock 8


 Beginning to think that's the only option @hughlle , shame as I found accessing the most frequent programs from the start screen quick and easy


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

If you have a decent computer, I honestly recommend Windows 10. In it's current stage, it runs without any errors (and I've went through it quite a bit as I am a perfectionist).

I had windows 8 for half a year or so because Windows 7 takes 4-6 hours to check, download and install updates (microsoft's way of forcing us to "upgrade") and although it ran fine I did not enjoy it as much as 7, and there were a lot of things pissing me off about.

Windows 10 on the other hand is, mostly, a combination of 7 + 8. It functions just like 7 but has some optimizations and various modern tweaks that 8 brought to the table.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> Just tried that @SBryantgb clicked pin o start and nothing appears on start screen.
> 
> Heres some screen shots of what I have:
> 
> ...


 Did you rename the short cut you pinned to the task bar?


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Ditch internet explorer. Get Firefox


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Did you rename the short cut you pinned to the task bar?


 Yup - renamed it full version clicked pin to start and nothing 

I've managed to pin internet explorer to the task bar so will probably remove the metro tile and just access it through the task bar

@xellos99 I may try downloading firefox :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

If it is the *Internet Explorer desktop version* shortcut that you want placed on the start screen, open C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer and right-click on iexplore. Select Pin to Start.

Okay modified the requirements as above. I just did this on a win8.1 machine and it placed a tile named iexplore on the start page which opens up the standard classic explorer browser.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> If it is the *Internet Explorer desktop version* shortcut that you want placed on the start screen, open C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer and right-click on iexplore. Select Pin to Start.
> 
> Okay modified the requirements as above. I just did this on a win8.1 machine and it placed a tile named iexplore on the start page which opens up the standard classic explorer browser.


 This is why I'm confused. I'm able to do it straight from the programs list. something seems very broken :/


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> If it is the *Internet Explorer desktop version* shortcut that you want placed on the start screen, open C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer and right-click on iexplore. Select Pin to Start.
> 
> Okay modified the requirements as above. I just did this on a win8.1 machine and it placed a tile named iexplore on the start page which opens up the standard classic explorer browser.


 Yay got it to work!! But I had to do as you say @SBryantgb with the exception of I had to use the Internet explorer file found in the Program files (x86) folder *not* the Program files folder :wacko:

Bloody hate computers :laugh:

many thanks @SBryantgb @hughlle and everyone else :thumbsup:

Have I mentioned I bloody hate computers :rofl:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Ah you have a 64bit system. :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Ah you have a 64bit system. :thumbsup:


 Please tell me you're not running an athlon xp :laugh:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I believe there were 2 IE versions x86 and x64... He may have started the x86 one .... :sadwalk:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Please tell me you're not running an athlon xp :laugh:


 No idea what that is :laugh: The laptop is a Lenovo no idea what model - have no interest in computers only the fact they allow me access to the internet :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> No idea what that is :laugh: The laptop is a Lenovo no idea what model - have no interest in computers only the fact they allow me access to the internet :thumbsup:


 I like people like you ... they pay me to fix their PC issues :thumbsup: If there are two Program file folders with one marked (x86) then its a 64bit version of windows


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> I like people like you ... they pay me to fix their PC issues :thumbsup: If there are two Program file folders with one marked (x86) then its a 64bit version of windows


 And good value for money computer engineers are :thumbsup: I only like computers when they work I just have no interest in 'fiddling' about with them - mainly because I don't understand them or how they work :rofl:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh man, if I had taken money for fixing computer (both hardware and software) problems and installing operating systems and various software ever since my teenage years, I could have bought a car by now with all that money... Wonder if it's still not too late to do that... :blind:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

gimli said:


> Oh man, if I had taken money for fixing computer (both hardware and software) problems and installing operating systems and various software ever since my teenage years, I could have bought a car by now with all that money... Wonder if it's still not too late to do that... :blind:


 Other than for the fact that the first thing you said was wrong :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> And good value for money computer engineers are :thumbsup: I only like computers when they work I just have no interest in 'fiddling' about with them - mainly because I don't understand them or how they work :rofl:


 You do know you have a free upgrade path to windows 10 until July.... and that Internet Explorer is a dead browser pretty much as far as MS is concerned.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Other than for the fact that the first thing you said was wrong :laugh:


 That was a mishap. I don't use the apps on Windows desktop version...


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

*" I dont care how it works" Just make it work ! I am the same - in the case of computers. I solved all the computer problems by going back from 8, to windows 7,*


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Microsoft has this crazy business idea where they make a successful operating system, then a terrible one, then another good one, another bad one an so on.

I actually tend to think that they're doing it on purpose :|


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

gimli said:


> Microsoft has this crazy business idea where they make a successful operating system, then a terrible one, then another good one, another bad one an so on.
> 
> I actually tend to think that they're doing it on purpose :|


 All you have to do is wait and see what the nerds say. They have usually dissected an OS within a few days. If they say its good then buy it and if they say its a lemon then save the money.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> You do know you have a free upgrade path to windows 10 until July


 I do, I keep getting a screen pop up telling me so, but I do like the start screen on this version as it keeps things uncluttered for me and when I upgraded to 10 the start screen disappeared and I just had the old style of going straight to desktop


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> I do, I keep getting a screen pop up telling me so, but I do like the start screen on this version as it keeps things uncluttered for me and when I upgraded to 10 the start screen disappeared and I just had the old style of going straight to desktop


 Windows 10 still gives you either option the start screen has change slightly. It's in your interest to upgrade Windows 8 support from MS won't be around forever. And at a minimum of 99quid for windows 10 home it's a hell of a saving. I have both a laptop and three tablets running on 10 with no issues, my big desktop is part of the developers program and can be a bit buggy here and there but when you consider the multitude of platforms, hardware and software windows has to cope with. Windows 10 has to be the most widely user tested OS ever.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Gonna take the plunge and upgrade again now see how it pans out. If you don't see me on here again it's because I've managed to blow the laptop up :rofl:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> Gonna take the plunge and upgrade again now see how it pans out. If you don't see me on here again it's because I've managed to blow the laptop up :rofl:


 Good luck :thumbsup: it will take a couple of err hours :yes:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Most of the "guts" of Windows is in the same place. Probably always will be. :wink:

The problem is that MS keeps shifting the "average" user access to different areas of the GUI.

Make it look better, and confuse the hell out of existing users. That keeps sys admins in work. :laugh:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Updated, left it on all night, now I've just got to try and get all my emails back :bash:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I wanted to point out (although it's too late) that there will be slight differences between an UPGRADED Windows 10 and a fresh windows 10 install.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

gimli said:


> I wanted to point out (although it's too late) that there will be slight differences between an UPGRADED Windows 10 and a fresh windows 10 install.


 Yes but he doesn't have to reload all of his software :thumbsup:



graham1981 said:


> Updated, left it on all night, now I've just got to try and get all my emails back :bash:


 Why would your email be missing?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Apart from files of data, I never backup or save anything when I reinstall. I just redo everything all over. I do save my usernames and passwords though. I am a little weird, yes. :blind:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Why would your email be missing?


 It wouldn't sync at first but it has now. The only thing is I can only see my emails in my Inbox. Subsidiary folders that I set up haven't downloaded. The emails must be somewhere as outlook is saying a 100 odd emails have been imported but there is only 20 odd in the inbox so the others must be somewhere! I'm not very bright when it comes to computers :laugh: Lots of fiddling and head scratching required!! :laugh:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

don't be fooled by Microsoft's threat to " no longer support " win. 8. it's just a "pump and dump" scheme.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Gaaah can't find my subsidiary folders, they show up when I sign into gmail but windows mail doesn't show them


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

win. 8 and 10 use the "cloud concept " most things you enter go to Microsoft for "storage". finding them can be a problem.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

vinn said:


> win. 8 and 10 use the "cloud concept " most things you enter go to Microsoft for "storage". finding them can be a problem.


 Found the folders had to sync them all individually, but now new emails sent to my gmail account are not downloading to the email program in windows - I really really hate computers :taz:

Should add when I set the email up it downloaded my inbox emails it's just not syncing any new emails sent to me


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

A nesssary evil


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Seems to be all sorted now - I deleted my gmail account from the email program, added it again and now it seems to be downloading all my emails, fingers crossed.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Win 10 is an improvement but I use chrome, Thunderbird for email and libre office

Simples

Tom


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

You want this:

http://www.classicshell.net/

Q.



tom said:


> Win 10 is an improvement but I use chrome, Thunderbird for email and libre office
> 
> Simples
> 
> Tom


 Thunderbird is history now am afriad - using that desktop client will cause you issues soon connecting either with or their protocols to a "cloud" exchange server ... it will soon cause you problems.

If you want a Windows XP or 7 look without the complication download this:

http://www.classicshell.net/

It creates an interface on Win 8/8.1 like Win 7 / XP

Q.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Qtronic said:


> Thunderbird is history now am afriad - using that desktop client will cause you issues soon connecting either with or their protocols to a "cloud" exchange server ... it will soon cause you problems.


 Really? Why?


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Well it's been awhile since I've looked at Thunderbird but sometime in 2015 there was a Devs decision to redirect Mozilla resources into Firefox project, meaning end of life to Thunderbird. Not sure what the story is now, but with the offspring of "cloud" based systems and smartphones. Old desktop email clients are slowly dying. Things like Thunderbird and even Outlook were designed ages ago.. and truth is they should stay there. Well that is the geeks/nerds opinion... obviously your friendly accountant or HR lady will disagree! 

Anyhow if you are after a modern Thunderbird equivalent (and not Microsoft Outlook) look no further than "EM Client"... amazing product! Thought, as a techy I would recommend everyone to just get familiar with web browser access to your emails (and access through smartphone).


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks urzamoon, yes, that's my understanding too. The previous post I quoted seemed to suggest to me that Thunderbird would soon stop working for some reason which I think is unlikely. "Slowly dying" is perhaps a more accurate description


----------

